# 20 years since Sealink left Channel Isles



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I just thought that I would remind those interested that 20 years ago this week Sea Containers, who then owned Sealink British Ferries, decided to pull out of the Channel Islands service.
The Official history is that Sealink and Channel Island Ferries (with French backers) were going to merge and carry on as before. The staff and crews at Weymouth and Portsmouth got all militant, went on strike and prevented the deal from taking place.

What is not apparently recorded is the fact that Sea Containers Management instructed all employees, including Management, to attend a meeting well away from the ships. The plan was for a large team of 'Security Men' from out of town to take over the ships and offices and prevent anyone from returning who had not agreed to the new conditions. They had already put in place plans to cancel four fully booked excursion trips scheduled for October, so they had something in mind.

Unfortunately for Mr Sherwood, only two ships were in Weymouth and one was still in the Islands (Blocking the link span). The two in Weymouth left rather more than a 'fire watch' on board and were able to repel boarders. British Transport Police attended, myself included, and we gave clear ground rules to the Security Guards, this included: Not going on the ships and not using their dogs. Sea Containers withdrew these guards and engaged another firm after we arrested one of the men for theft.

So what has gone on record as a Union Sit-in could have been a Management lock-out.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Clockman,

I sailed from Weymouth to Jersey in 1982...any idea what ship it may have been on.?

Rushie


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Rushie,

It could have been the Earl Godwin or the Earl William. The Ailsa Princess, later Earl Harold, was on the Cherbourg run that year.
If it was early in the season then it could have been just about anything. There always seemed to be a problem getting ships ready for the spring and we had various odd charters and borrows over the years.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Cheers Clockman,

One of the "Earls" seems familiar.!

Rushie


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

I sailed from Pompey to Jersey, on the Earl Granville?????late 70s?? 

Phill


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Phill, It must have been later than that,

The Earl Granville, ex Viking 4, was purchased in 1980 and entered Sealink service in March 1981.
The route had been operated up till then by the Earl William, ex Viking II. 

If you were able to stand upright all the way across it was probably the William.


----------

